# track building



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok i was wondering would a 24 feet by 48 feet track be big enough to have a road course on for brps?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes Da Track is 50 x 25 and it is just right.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

The oval we run on is 30x15, outside dimensions. I think the running line is about 30'. We go around it in 2.9sec WITH RESTRICTORS!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

restrictors what kinda restrictors


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

On our track to "bunch up the racing" we added a .22ohm 5watt resistor in series with the motor.

The funny thing is before that we were running a few 2.9's - 3.2's on the average. Now with the resistors we are running 2.9's very consistently. It really takes the edge off of the fresh packs. Most of us have installed a switch, that way when the batteries flatten out, after about 150-175 laps, we can flip the switch and the "snap" is back.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Slow is fast !!! A wise man once said :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Anybody we know?


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Anybody we know?


Umm...slow? That would be me


----------

